# Isis Dbol



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, just did a search and saw a few Isis labs threads recently. I couldnt see any regarding their dbol though.

Have been told recently that they have a new batch of pretty good ones out. Has anyone tried them lately? Im hesitant to go for them as I have tried some of their injectable test blends in the past(2 years ago) and wasnt impressed at all. I do see alot of guys now saying theyre very good though so maybe the quality has improved?

Thanks!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Can't say anything about there orals would love to try them though, but the oils are spot on I keep saying it but won't use anything else now I rate them that much.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

my brother and nephew have tried some isis and say it's good stuff


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

isis is def gtg


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have been informed of the var 10mg and var 50mg in isis.

I use isis and have used the var50s along with bits from the injectable range and have had good results. Il find out about the other tablet range being produced but im pretty sure it will be gtg i just haven't come across them yet.


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

H22civic said:


> Hey guys, just did a search and saw a few Isis labs threads recently. I couldnt see any regarding their dbol though.
> 
> Have been told recently that they have a new batch of pretty good ones out. Has anyone tried them lately? Im hesitant to go for them as I have tried some of their injectable test blends in the past(2 years ago) and wasnt impressed at all. I do see alot of guys now saying theyre very good though so maybe the quality has improved?
> 
> Thanks!


On my third day of 50mg at the mo. Ran a lot of isis oils which I highly rate but never tried orals. Will post results


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Scott9585 said:


> On my third day of 50mg at the mo. Ran a lot of isis oils which I highly rate but never tried orals. Will post results


How are you getting on with these? Do you have any pictures of them? Inc packaging.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

@Scott9585

Did a search of google images for Isis dbol and this came up lol.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Personally i think isis orals are rubbish. Dont know many who has got great results from them. Ran their dbol and oxys and wasnt impressed with either. Their oils are spot on though.


----------



## Orpheous (Nov 13, 2013)

I just ditched the Isis dbol as I might of well have ****ed in the wind!

No gains from them at all.

Yet again I could have had bunk gear!


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

sined said:


> @Scott9585
> 
> Did a search of google images for Isis dbol and this came up lol.
> 
> View attachment 141289


haha what the hell! Weird


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

Scott9585 said:


> haha what the hell! Weird


How did you get on with the Dbol?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

sined said:


> How did you get on with the Dbol?


Stone in 3 weeks mate so good!


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Scott9585 said:


> Stone in 3 weeks mate so good!


how much of that would you say was lean mass?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

LutherLee said:


> how much of that would you say was lean mass?


I get my lbm measured this week on Wednesday so I will give you precise results then


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi guys I bought some test350 by sukhumvit medical group. However it has no hologram anyone else used there stuff without a hologram? im on isis right now and its working a treat, but not sure to change the sukhumvit SMG for more ISIS what do you guys think??


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

ISIS TRI TREN AND TEST350 AND TEST400 WORK A TREAT...


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

so what orals are best, rhom, sb, blue heart dbols?


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

Machine1983 said:


> so what orals are best, rhom, sb, blue heart dbols?


Prohormones are pretty good plus you know what your getting, although saying that I ran blue hearts ages ago and got good gains, I ran atd with mine which seemed to keep me very dry which is what it does but also put on a lot of size too.


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

orals def seem to be unpredictable compared with oil. the blue hearts though never had any issues with them wen i had em


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

I remember my first hdrol cycle (tablets) and two tubs got me huge those were the days newbie gains


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

cant go wrong with blue hearts


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pharma orals only for me


----------



## test350 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> Pharma orals only for me


if only I could get em lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

test350 said:


> if only I could get em lol


:-( they are about but you pay for what u get


----------



## Machine1983 (Nov 27, 2013)

blue hearts wil do


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> Stone in 3 weeks mate so good!


got these today to try,my supplier recons from feedback gtg,same tabs as yours?

View attachment 141629


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

mal said:


> got these today to try,my supplier recons from feedback gtg,same tabs as yours?
> 
> View attachment 141629


The box is blue on mine not red


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> The box is blue on mine not red


ok bro,you mean the red box dianabol is written in?,the rest of the box is same as

the one the oils come in,all blue,,what about the tabs mate,these one taste good tbh lol.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> The box is blue on mine not red


heres a pic of the rest of the box mate..

View attachment 141632


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

mal said:


> heres a pic of the rest of the box mate..
> 
> View attachment 141632


Oh yeah that looks better. I will send a photo when I'm home. When are you starting them? I put on weight and noticed hair thinning which is definately a sign of them working so I'm sure they are legit. Cannot say how strong they are as I haven't ran any other dbol before


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Scott9585 said:


> Oh yeah that looks better. I will send a photo when I'm home. When are you starting them? I put on weight and noticed hair thinning which is definately a sign of them working so I'm sure they are legit. Cannot say how strong they are as I haven't ran any other dbol before


im starting them today mate,should know by the mirror and pump in a week or so!the oxys

come in tubs of a hundred,might try them if these work out..asked him if hed split the

tub and sell me 50 to try.....told me to fvck off:lol:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

mal said:


> im starting them today mate,should know by the mirror and pump in a week or so!the oxys
> 
> come in tubs of a hundred,might try them if these work out..asked him if hed split the
> 
> tub and sell me 50 to try.....told me to fvck off:lol:


Haha worth a go! Yeah try them mate I noticed awesome pumps on them, I got forearm pumps so bad I had to stop training haha since coming off I haven't had that.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Only getting back to this thread now after not being on UKM for ages!

So, the verdict on Isis Dbol.......complete load of sh1te, on a high dose too. Ran 50mg per day for a few weeks and felt nothing. Figured they must be low dosed so I doubled it up to what was supposedly 100mg per day(i wouldnt even consider taking 100mg of legit dbol). Still felt fvck all. I usually get great strength gains starting from 4-5 days in on as little as 40mg per day.

Turns out Isis orals are just as sh1t as their oils.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

there oils are far from **** , and many here will agree , not sticking up for orals thou as not used


----------



## Leetflex (Jan 9, 2014)

oxy2000 said:


> there oils are far from **** , and many here will agree , not sticking up for orals thou as not used


You haven't used isis orals? You posted a thread last week stating that the isis oxy's are g2g?? Just wondering buddy not calling you out!!


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> there oils are far from **** , and many here will agree , not sticking up for orals thou as not used


Have you forgot you used the oxy? sure started a new thread about how good isis is LOL

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/255062-isis-oxy-gtg.html#post4808889


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I've got some Isis dbols. Not personally took them due to my kidney but my mate has took them & says he has seen strength gains. Can't really see much mass gains as he has quite a lot of fat over the top. But the strength gains could be physiological I don't know.

Here's a pic anyway (off a very trusted source in my area):


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Dan0725 said:


> I've got some Isis dbols. Not personally took them due to my kidney but my mate has took them & says he has seen strength gains. Can't really see much mass gains as he has quite a lot of fat over the top. But the strength gains could be physiological I don't know.
> 
> Here's a pic anyway (off a very trusted source in my area):
> View attachment 145289


That's the new plastic bottles, they are ok mate


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

Leetflex said:


> You haven't used isis orals? You posted a thread last week stating that the isis oxy's are g2g?? Just wondering buddy not calling you out!!


i stopped the oxys after a week due to sore head ( which i might add prob meant they were gd ) but i cant be a judge on orals as this was only time i used there orals


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

Dani3l said:


> Have you forgot you used the oxy? sure started a new thread about how good isis is LOL
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/255062-isis-oxy-gtg.html#post4808889


see above post LOL


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

oxy2000 said:


> see above post LOL


Haha fair enough then but you've technically used them lol


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

technically yes , but am i experienced to say yes there gd ? prob not , was a bit premature with other post , i got the red face , and sore heads like gd oxy but couldnt handle it , maybe 3 was too many lol


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

how did you get on with th epink isis dbol? my source has the same ones just wondering if there gtg


----------



## brodney (Nov 15, 2014)

mal said:


> got these today to try,my supplier recons from feedback gtg,same tabs as yours?
> 
> View attachment 141629


 how did you get on with these pink/red isis dbol?


----------

